# Wall Mount Flat Screen Question



## oberkc (Dec 3, 2009)

If your studs are 24" OC, how can you attach to three of them with a board no longer than 25"? It sounds as if you can, at best, attach to two. Not that this sounds to be a problem to me.

You also have a 2" thick board! I don't think I would waste that here. Besides, why add that additional thickness if you don't have to? If it were me, I would use 3/4" plywood, attached to the studs. I would size the board to be only wide enough to go between two studs, but at tall as I could make it and be visually obscured by the TV. 

The extra height would add resistance to any torsional (twisting) loads that the TV and mount would apply, if any. The thinner (less than 2" at least) board would be less prone to those types of loads, as well. 

I would probably not use lag screws that large. I prefer to minimize the size of holes that I drill in my house structure. My tendancy would be to use #10 or #12 screws. 

You did not state the size and weight of your TV, but I am assuming it is typical flat-panel, somewhere around 50".


----------



## VersaBar (Nov 30, 2010)

Unless this is an extremely large and heavy TV, I think this is all unnecessary (especially for a bedroom TV). 

If you could get a pair of 1/4" lag bolts into the center of 1 stud you are good to go, simply use some toggle bolts on the outsides of the mount to give a bit of extra support. 

I've hung dozens of TVs for customers using 1 stud without any issue. After you have those lag bolts in give the mount a pull, you'll see how solid it is. You might get a bit of deflection if you pull the mount away from the wall on the opposite side that the stud is on, but that is what the toggle bolts are for, to hold it tight in position.


----------



## drb753 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for replying....yes, it is a 46" LCD


----------

